# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Τηλεφωνική  γραμμή.

## gregpro

Θελω  να  περασω  γραμμή   για  το  τηλέφωνο  απο  το  ντουλαπι  κατανεμητων  στο  ισόγειο,η  οποία  θα  φτασει  στο  υπογειο.Ο   ηλεκτρολογος  ζηταει  80  ευρω   για  τη  δουλειά.Εχω  περασει  κανονικά  τη  γραμμή,έχω  βαλει  πριζα,αλλά  δεν  ξέρω  πως  να  βρω τη  γραμμή  με  το  δικό  μου  νούμερο στους  κατανεμητές,για  να  τελειώσω  τη  σύνδεση.Υπάρχει  κάποιος  τρόπος;

----------


## FILMAN

Τί γραμμή έχεις (DSL, PSTN, ISDN);

----------


## geo1973

με γεννητρια συχνοτητων...
με buzzer...
με πολυμετρο...
ή  βαλε καποιον να ακουει τον πλαγιο τονο και να κοβεις μια μια τις γραμμες.

----------


## gregpro

PSTN  εχω

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία. Μπορείς να καλέσεις τον αριθμό σου (από το κινητό σου π.χ.) και να το αφήσεις να χτυπάει. Στη συνέχεια με ένα δεύτερο σταθερό τηλέφωνο μπορείς με δοκιμές να βρεις το καλώδιο που αντιστοιχεί σε σένα. Ή, μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιον να σηκώνει και να κατεβάζει το ακουστικό στο τηλέφωνό σου κάθε 1sec π.χ. και εσύ με το πολύμετρο να ελέγχεις κάθε ζεύγος στον κατανεμητή. Το ζεύγος που θα βρεις να έχει εναλλάξ 5 ..10V και 30 ... 60V (DC πάντα) είναι το δικό σου. Αν έχεις και ένα τέτοιο:
http://www.electronicsworld.gr/new_s...mart&Itemid=16
θα κάνεις τη ζωή σου πολύ πιο εύκολη.

----------


## moutoulos

Συνονόματε για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο.
Για κάποιον που ξέρει, είναι "παιχνίδι". Τώρα:


Θεωρητικός πάντα. Στο χώρο που πάνε οι γραμμές ΟΤΕ, θα υπάρχει 
μια ρεγκλέτα (ή οριολωρίδα αλλιώς), που εκεί πάνω, πάνε μέχρι 10
γραμμές ΟΤΕ (10 νούμερα).


Εσύ θα χρειαστείς:


*"Καρφωτικό"
*


* ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΒΥΣΜΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟ 
*(Όπως σου είπε και ο Φίλιππος)
**
Το οποίο παραπάνω βύσμα το κουμπώνεις σε ένα απλό τηλέφωνο.
Απο εκεί και πέρα κουμπώνεις το άλλο άκρο στην ρεγκλέτα, και 
καλείς το κινητό σου, εως ότου δείς τον αριθμό σου. Εκείνο το ζευγάρι
(πχ στο 4) είναι το τηλέφωνό σου. Από εκεί θα πάρεις (αν και δεν κάνει)
γραμμή για να την πας όπου θες ... 

Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να σε δεί άλλος, γιατί φαίνεται οτι κάνεις υποκλοπή
τηλεφωνικών συνδιαλέξεων. Να το προσέξεις αυτό. Αν το σπίτι είναι 
"οικογενειακή υπόθεση", τότε ναι, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Όλα αυτά απλά για να γλυτώσεις την αγορά "*Γεννήτριας*".

----------


## gregpro

Οκ  θα  δοκιμασω.

----------


## mitsus78

Αν έχεις CYTA δεν θα βρεις τόνο.Εκεί θα χρειαστείς γεννήτρια.
Ότι δοκιμή και να κάνεις, βάλε στην συσκευή και φίλτρο. Σε κάποια όρια μπορεί να μην βρείς τόνο, αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να έχει CYTA(άρα και adsl) ή γενικά κάποιος να έχει και adsl για να μην έχεις φύσημα και του ρίξεις την γραμμή. 
Για ακόμα πιο μπακαλίστικο(οικονομικό) τρόπο, κόψε και γύμνωσε τα δύο μεσαία καλώδια από την μία άκρη του τηλ. καλωδίου(η άλλη ακρη συνδεμένη στην συσκευή σου), και τα ακουμπάς στην ρεγκλέτα για να βρεις το όριό σου. Ο κάθε αριθμός(όριο) της ρεγκλέτας πρέπει να βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στα καλώδιά σου.

Αν δεν θέλεις να αγοράσεις καρφωτικό, αφού βρείς ποιο είναι το ζευγάρι σου, μπορείς να γυμνώσεις λίγο πιο κάτω τα καλώδια σου και να τα ενώσεις. Το πιο σωστό όμως, είναι με καρφωτικό.
Παλιά, πολλοί ηλεκτρολόγοι, καρφώνανε τα καλώδια σπρόχνωντάς τα με ίσιο κατσαβίδι. *Μην το κάνεις*, θα καταστρέψεις τα ξυράφια της ρεγκλέτας και δεν θα έχουνε καλή επαφή τα καλώδια. Αν έχεις και adsl, θα χρειαστείς και φίλτρο για την  συσκευή στο υπόγειο

----------


## mitsus78

*
*


* ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΒΥΣΜΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟ 
*(Όπως σου είπε και ο Φίλιππος)
**
Το οποίο παραπάνω βύσμα το κουμπώνεις σε ένα απλό τηλέφωνο.
Απο εκεί και πέρα κουμπώνεις το άλλο άκρο στην ρεγκλέτα, και 
καλείς το κινητό σου, εως ότου δείς τον αριθμό σου. Εκείνο το ζευγάρι
(πχ στο 4) είναι το τηλέφωνό σου. Από εκεί θα πάρεις (αν και δεν κάνει)
γραμμή για να την πας όπου θες ... 



Ή αλλιώς γνωστό και ως: ΚΛΕΦΤΗΣ :Biggrin:

----------


## mitsus78

Ένα ένα μου έρχονται.
Αυτό το γράφω μήπως και βοηθήσει κάποιον στο μέλλον. Αν θεωρείται περιτό, παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να το διαγράψουνε.
Για κατόχους CYTA, που θέλουνε να βρούνε την γραμμή τους στην εισαγωγή μέσω συσκευής τηλεφώνου. Επειδή δουλεύει με τεχνολογία voip, η γραμμή δεν έχει τάση. Αφαιρούμε το τηλ. καλώδιο από την είσοδο dsl στο router, και το τοποθετούμε στην θύρα phone του router(αν είναι thomson H pirelli-ADB μαύρο στην phone 2). Έτσι στέλνεις τάση(και τόνο ταυτόχρονα) προς τα πίσω για να δουλέψει η συσκευή στην εισαγωγή. Επίσης, επειδή θα αποσυγχρονίσει το router,θα έχει τόνο κατηλλειμένου(busy tone).

----------


## gregpro

Οτε  εχω  και  εννοειται  θα  βαλω  φιλτρο,η  γραμμη  ειναι  και  για ρουτερ.

----------


## gregpro

Δεν μπορω  να  το  κανω  καλώντας απο  το κινητο  στο  σπιτι;Ενω  καλει,εγω  θα  δοκιμαζω  μια  μια  τις  γραμμες.Σε  οποια  χτυπησει  ειναι  η  δικη  μου,σωστα;

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι είναι καλύτερα γιατί αν κάνεις αυτό που είπε ο Γρηγόρης είναι σαν να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο το κινητό σου από τα σταθερά των γειτόνων. Και τί θα γίνει αν κάποιος έχει γραμμή ISDN ή DSL; Μόλις συνδέσεις εκεί το τηλέφωνό σου και το σηκώσεις θα του δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα. Ενώ αν καλέσεις τη γραμμή σου ώστε να κουδουνίζει και ψάχνεις με το τηλέφωνο ένα - ένα τα ζεύγη μέχρι να δεις σε ποιο ζεύγος χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο, δεν δημιουργείς πρόβλημα σε κανέναν.

----------


## mitsus78

Λοιπόν.Αυτό το σκέφτηκα χθες το βράδυ και γελούσα, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το στείλω(κάτι χαζά μου έκανε το tablet).
Ακόμα πιο εύκολη λύση:

Νομίζω μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στο 13888 και να σου πούνε το όριο!!

----------


## gregpro

Παντως,σημερα  που  κοίταξα  τις  ριγκλέτες,είδα ότι  τα  καλώδια  σύνδεσης  μπαίνουν  στις  πλάγιες  εγκοπές  και  χώνονται  στη μεσαία  εγκοπή.Εγώ  τώρα,εάν  βάλω  τον  ελεγκτή  σε εγκοπές  με  καλώδια  συνδεδεμένα,δε  θα  χαλάσω  τις  συνδέσεις;

----------


## FILMAN

Αν πάρεις αυτόν που σου έδειξα, όχι. Υπάρχει και άλλο μοντέλο που κάνει διακοπή.

----------


## gregpro

Επαναφέρω το θέμα. Μου έτυχαν διάφορα τότε και η δουλειά δεν έγινε. Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ το υπόγειο εργαστήριο καθημερινά, οπότε χρειάζομαι επειγόντως τηλέφωνο. Αγόρασα σήμερα διπολικό ελεγκτή και μούφα για την προσωρινή σύνδεση με τη δοκιμαστική τηλεφωνική συσκευή. Το πρόβλημα: Η πολυκατοικία έχει τέσσερις ορόφους και 11 διαμερίσματα. Τα ζεύγη των μπλε-κόκκινων καλωδίων που μπαίνουν στα σπιράλ και ανεβαίνουν στα διαμερίσματα είναι περισσότερα και έχω μπερδευτεί. Σε ποιες ρεγκλέτες να κάνω τις δοκιμές; Τονίζω ότι δεν πρόκειται να κόψω ή να αφαιρέσω κανένα καλώδιο, ούτε θα επέμβω στα ξυράφια της ρεγκλέτας. Μόλις βρω το νούμερό μου, θα απογυμνώσω τοπικά το ζεύγος και θα κολλήσω με καλάι το καλώδιο της πρόσθετης γραμμής. Όλη η εργασία θα γίνει με απόλυτη διαφάνεια, μόλις κάνω τη σύνδεση θα τοποθετήσω χαρτάκι πάνω στο ζεύγος, το οποίο θα γράφει το όνομά μου και τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό, ώστε σε περίπτωση ελέγχου να γίνει διασταύρωση των στοιχείων μου προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων. Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## gregpro

20190708_182722.jpg20190708_182727.jpg20190708_182731.jpg20190708_182736.jpg20190708_182747.jpg

----------


## mitsus78

Οι πάνω ρεγκλετες (δεξιά και αριστερά) είναι οι γραμμές του ΟΤΕ . Εσύ θα ελέγξεις στην ρεγκλετα που αντιστοιχεί στον όροφο σου και από πάνω έχει Ραζιμ( γκρι-πορτοκαλι) καλώδιο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

gregpro (08-07-19)

----------


## gregpro

Ευχαριστώ. Εάν ο τεχνικός τότε έβαλε τα καλώδια με ίσιο κατσαβίδι και όχι με καρφωτικό, υπάρχει περίπτωση να κόψω κατά λάθος κάποια σύνδεση με τον ελεγκτή; Υπ'όψιν, πλέον έχω cyta ευρυζωνική, οπότε θα κάνω τη δοκιμή με φίλτρο. Έχω ήδη συνδέσει καλώδιο από τη θύρα phone του router στη θύρα phone του splitter.

----------


## mitsus78

Πρόσεχε όταν θα το βγάζεις να μην τραβηχτεί κανένα καλώδιο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

gregpro (08-07-19)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αναφέρεις ότι έχεις cyts ευρωζωνικη. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πάρεις το τηλέφωνο πάνω από το router
Έχεις άλλο τηλέφωνο στο διαμέρισμα?
Αν ναι και το θες τότε αλλάζει όλη η φιλοσοφία της σύνδεσης.
Για γράψε αν έχεις τηλέφωνο στο διαμέρισμα αν το χρησιμοποιείς αν έχεις internet στο διαμέρισμα και το χρησιμοποιείς

----------


## gregpro

Έχω δύο τηλεφωνικές πρίζες. Το modem προφανώς είναι συνδεδεμένο σε μία. Για να χρησιμοποιώ και τη δεύτερη, έχω συνδέσει τη θύρα phone του modem με τη θύρα phone του splitter, άρα στέλνω τάση και τόνο προς τα πίσω. Άρα οι δοκιμές κάτω θα γίνουν με φίλτρο.

----------


## lepouras

Πρέπει να έχει δύο ζευγάρια ανά διαμέρισμα (γιαυτό βλέπεις περισσότερα ζευγάρια από όσα τα διαμερίσματα) οπότε αν ανοίξεις την κεντρική πρίζα του τηλεφώνου θα πρέπει να την βρεις μέσα. Αν ναι τότε με έναν ανιχνευτή το βρίσκεις και κάτω και κάνεις την δουλειά σου καλύτερα. Αν δεν έχεις ανιχνευτή τότε εφόσον ελέγξεις πρώτα αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμενα η μην έρχεται καμία τάση κλπ με ένα πολυμετρο βάλε μια εννιαβολτη μπαταρία στην άκρη (ή κάποια μικρή τάση αναφοράς πχ 5 ή 6 ή 12) και με το πολυμετρο βρες το ζευγάρι κάτω.

----------


## gregpro

Πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω: Με το τηλέφωνο και τον ελεγκτή βρίσκω τόνο μόνο στα σημεία που υπάρχει ραζίμ, σε κανένα άλλο ζεύγος. Βρήκα το νούμερό μου στην κάτω αριστερή ρεγκλέτα, στο δεξί ραζίμ. Καλώντας από το κινητό μου στο σταθερό, η συσκευή χτυπούσε αλλά δεν λειτουργούσε η αναγνώριση κλήσης. Επίσης αποσυγχρονίστηκε το modem, παρά τη χρήση φίλτρου. Μόλις μετέφερα τη συσκευή ξανά στο σπίτι, η αναγνώριση κλήσης λειτούργησε.

----------


## gregpro

Γιατί αποσυγχρονίζει το modem, αφού χρησιμοποίησα φίλτρο; Γιατί δεν λειτουργεί η αναγνώριση κλήσης; Και γιατί τα υπόλοιπα ζεύγη είναι ανενεργά;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ; Και γιατί τα υπόλοιπα ζεύγη είναι ανενεργά;



,,Υπάρχει οδηγία για κάθε πάροχο τηλεφωνίας να υπάρχουν 2 τουλάχιστον ζεύγη καλωδίων.

----------


## gregpro

Ευχαριστώ Ηλία. Για τα άλλα δύο προβλήματα γνωρίζει κάποιος τις αιτίες;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Για τα άλλα δύο προβλήματα γνωρίζει κάποιος τις αιτίες;



,,,,,,,,,,,Εγώ δυστυχώς όχι 
,

----------


## gregpro

Έφταιγε το φίλτρο. Το αντικατέστησα και όλα καλά. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και ιδιαίτερα το χρήστη mitsus78 που με βοήθησε με προσωπικό μήνυμα. Μου πρότεινε να αλλάξω το φίλτρο.

----------

